# I'm still in shock...



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Last year was the first time in decades that I was on a lease. Nothing great - 200 acres, with only about 2/3 of it huntable. Did ok though, harvesting my first ever bow buck.

Got a call 2 days ago from my buddy who is on the lease with me... who happens to be the son of the land owner. She is raising the lease price to $2000.00 per person.







and yes, he has to pay it as well...

All I could say was, "well, I'll go get my feeder..."









I guess the shock is wearing off because I'm starting to get bummed out. This wasn't a place to shoot Pope and Young deer, but it is less than 1 hour from my house... so getting in a lot of stand time is easy.

Oh well, God has a plan for everyone. I guess He doesn't want me on a lease this year.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

how much was it prior to this?


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

She better hope she can get that price. Raising lease rates in this economy...not smart.


----------



## Corey270 (May 18, 2009)

txjustin said:


> She better hope she can get that price. Raising lease rates in this economy...not smart.


Everyone is doing it and its getting out of hand. Ours gets increased every year even after they keep cutting more and more timber off the land. Most of our lease now are clearcuts and pine plantations with hardly any hardwoods left, and they keep raising the price. 2000 for 200 acres seems outrageous though. We pay 1200 per gun for 1700 acres.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

You can't really blame the landowners, if you believe in a free enterprize system. They have a product to sell and they have the right to get as much as they can....so long as they do it honestly and don't break contracts and such. Supply and demand.

I am surprised as well with so many people just trying to get by, I would have thought prices would be coming down some.

It does suck for working guy with family obligations, I love Texas, but it sure would be nice if we had a ton of good public land to hunt on like out west.


----------



## Corey270 (May 18, 2009)

Chunky said:


> It does suck for working guy with family obligations, I love Texas, but it sure would be nice if we had a ton of good public land to hunt on like out west.


There is plenty of hunting areas in the national forest areas around east texas...but by having a lease you can avoid all the hassles of dealing with other hunters and walking miles to your stand since you cant have a vehicle in the national forest....


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> how much was it prior to this?


She doubled it on us. Last year there were 3 of us on it. Not a problem, because we were rarely there at the same time. All she wanted to do last year was pay her taxes. Not sure what's going through her mind this year.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

ouch! maybe her grocery bill went up and she wants ya'll to pay for it? I'd leave. In this economy there will be alot of lease openings this season. Of course 1 hour from SA can, depending on direction, be some prime territory. Maybe she has been talking to her ranching neighbors and they told her she wasn't charging ya'll enough. Who knows but no way I'd put up with it. These days you have to stay as mobile as possible because of stuff like this. Good luck in whatever decesion ya'll make.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Sound's like old age.


Soapeddler said:


> She doubled it on us. Last year there were 3 of us on it. Not a problem, because we were rarely there at the same time. All she wanted to do last year was pay her taxes. Not sure what's going through her mind this year.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

$1000 x 3 = $3000 ($15/acre) OK...that's well within the market. Especially for a smaller place. They tend to be higher. However, IMO doubling it to $30/acre is a bit much. Especially in this economy.

But, like Chunky said, it's supply and demand. If she can get it, good for her. It's her place and she has the right to *try* and lease it for as much as she can get.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Soap. I got priced out of the market years ago.
Like Chunky said there is alot of public land out west but I'm
finding it harder every year to draw a good tag. Having a spot
close to home would be sweet. Later Baker


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Now she's dropped it to $4500.00. Maybe I can reason with her and get back to some form of reality.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Soapeddler said:


> Now she's dropped it to $4500.00. Maybe I can reason with her and get back to some form of reality.


Does she run cattle there or lease it out for cattle? Might try offering to help out with stuff around there like fences and such as an added benefit to her. With a place that close you could easily head out on a weekend to cruise the area on a weekend and check the place out for her. Get with your other hunters and schedule work weekends for her, and clean up or fix fences or what ever.

The little things are sometimes way bigger than you think when it comes to getting access to property. A little time here and there spent on chores in the off season, has always been a major factor for me when trying to find a place. A lot of folks today simply want to come in and shoot something then leave to return the next year not considering the cost of up keep on a place.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

She does run cattle on the place. Her son and I have repeatedly asked her (starting last September, when she wants the new cross fence put up. "I'm not ready yet."


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Corey270 said:


> There is plenty of hunting areas in the national forest areas around east texas...but by having a lease you can avoid all the hassles of dealing with other hunters and walking miles to your stand since you cant have a vehicle in the national forest....


I disagree ... respectfully ... there's no comparison to the public lands in Texas compared to that of the upper mid-west. I'm going to refrain from any other comment than this on that second bit ...


----------



## lean2 (May 26, 2009)

WE HAD A GROUP OF GUYS GO TO OUR LANDOWNER IN THE FAIRFIELD AREA AND START A BIDDING WAR WITH US. HE WAS EVER SO GLAD TO OBLIGE THEM AND AFTER TEN YEARS WE HAD TO GO.. THEY HAD DEEPER POCKETS THAN US... GLAD NOW. WE HAVE A BETTER AND CHEAPER LEASE. SOUNDS LIKE SHE IS USING YOUR FRIEND TO GET AS MUCH AS SHE CAN, BECAUSE SHE IS BACKING DOWN NOW... OR COULD IT BE THAT TWO OF YALL ARE PAYING THE THIRD PERSONS WAY?????


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

I have cleared out of several leases that increased the price. They know what they want, I _know what I'll pay. If they don't meet then I go my way......._


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

lean2 said:


> OR COULD IT BE THAT TWO OF YALL ARE PAYING THE THIRD PERSONS WAY?????


No, the 3rd guy was laid off and won't be re-newing the lease. She'll either get what she's asking or she won't. I know what I am willing to pay, and she ain't close. I just wish this would get resolved, because I want to start feeding and taking TC pics. Also want to build a ladder stand for my spot, but won't until I know I have a place to put it.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Soapeddler said:


> Now she's dropped it to $4500.00. Maybe I can reason with her and get back to some form of reality.


 If she dropped to 4500 for three people that sounds withing the going rate, I know it sounds like alot but to find a good lease west of Houston for less than 2k seems to be getting harder these days.


----------

